# Cervelo S1 paint crack



## sadisticnoob (Dec 6, 2009)

So my faithful steed has been with me for the past 4 years, noticed a few months back, there was a paint crack at the top tube, recently, the crack is getting bigger.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Point out the crack and/or take better pictures. I see no crack, just really scuffed up/chipped paint. 

edit: I was thinking of a crack in the frame.


----------



## yongkun (Aug 9, 2010)

Common issue among s1, paint is really poor. Sold off mine.


----------

